

 How goatse.cx went from shock site to webmail service - e1ven
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/11/how-goatse-cx-went-from-shock-site-to-webmail-service/

======
lmm
Even after all these years, I can't help but assume this is all a giant trick
to get people to visit the site again. Like the article says, my fingers
refuse to type the domain.

~~~
jjcm
I remember during the heat of the youtube audio mute massacre, someone posted
the rickroll video along with the title, "Youtube mutes rickroll". We all fell
for it.

------
wahnfrieden
Anyone know if he's still honoring the names we reserved back during the
original SomethingAwful thread?

------
zem
> Ars spoke with the webmaster behind the reborn goatse.cx site, whom we'll
> call "Bob.

that one cracked me up. for the uninitiated, "bob goatse" was one of the names
people used to refer to the goatse guy.

------
tnuc
It wouldn't be a very useful webmail service, accessing the website would be
blocked by most firewalls.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Not a problem, unless your firewall blocks gmail etc. Most people will access
their goatse email through gmail or another service.

------
emeraldd
I can see a tagline like:

<name>@goatse.cx - When you really want to say where your words are coming
from . . . .

I cringe at the thought of someone actually using an account there. . . .

------
andyjohnson0
Nice try, but there's no way I'm clicking that link.

------
jeffehobbs
No thanks! I'm sure this is a great article and all, but I'm good!

------
DrPhish
Goatse.cx: "What the internet could have been"

Shudder...

------
zomgs
Hey guys, Bob from Goatse here. For the record, there is no email spam
blocking on the domain at present.

------
dysoco
I'm assuming all the mails will get probably marked as spam and/or blacklisted
by email clients?

~~~
imglorp
Sure will. Everybody's quick to add a questionable domain to a blacklist, but
nobody's too quick to remove them.

ALSO, corporate/school/family/etc filters will block browsing to the site if
you want to use a webmail UI.

So in all, this might be fun to mess with your friends, but not too useful
otherwise.

------
nvr219
I'll definitely throw five bucks for an account.

------
mehulkar
"Goatse is a piece of the Internet generation's cultural legacy" Highlight of
the article.

------
kalmi10
OpenDNS still has the site categorized in: Nudity, Pornography

------
mesm
what kind of mails can I expect as a customer?

